

Show HN: appspydr.com - xcode/iPhone programming resource search engine - ashbhat

http://www.appspydr.com<p>There are tons of tutorials out there for xcode. Starting out as a self taught iOS developer can be a scary place. A place I'd been in a year ago.<p>A big problem is that we don't have a solid way to go through all the vast libraries of resources. Google, in all its greatness, has its faults as it crawls the entire internet for relevant content, and isn't always the best at displaying them.<p>Appspydr is a search engine that indexes handpicked sites and sources that contain quality tutorials and resources. Users can also request sites/sources to be indexed into Appspydr.<p>I hacked it together fairly quickly (over the weekend) to demonstrate it's purpose and to gauge interests. Everything from suggestions, pledge of interest, ideas, hate mail, critiques, to anything else you guys can think of is appreciated.<p>Thanks!
Ash
======
ingve
Just a quick question: What does appspydr offer compared to Cocoa Literature
List[1], which also has search from a curated list of articles, plus
chronological lists of articles by (broad, but well organized) categories?

[1] <http://osx.hyperjeff.net/Reference/CocoaArticles>

~~~
ashbhat
This is great! I've never come across it. Thanks for sharing.

appspydr offers a different and simpler form factor. I would say the biggest
difference would be the broader view on providing more than just documents and
libraries, but everything that a developer working with xcode would need, like
ease of access to downloadable resources, as well as links to pages that
developers would be visiting on a regular basis.

------
colbyaley
That's awesome!

